# Dich Tiếng Anh Miễn Phí



## oanhdtk (7 Tháng bảy 2014)

Hello mọi người. Mình đang có nhu cầu luyện tập tiếng anh. Muốn làm việc có mục đích téo, chứ luyện tập bài trên mạng chóng chán kinh khủng. Đợt này mình rảnh rỗi, nên nếu bạn nào ko có thời gian để làm bài tập hay công việc, hay chỉ là muốn tìm hiểu một vấn đề gì đó, nhưng đọc ko hiểu. Vui lòng gửi nội dung cần dịch vào email của mình "kuma.ohy@gmail.com". Mình sẽ hồi đáp trong vòng 2 ngày ( với nội dung là 1 trang A4). Trình độ của mình có hạn thôi, vẫn word by word nhưng người đọc vẫn có thể hiểu được, tài liệu vẫn mang tính chất tham khảo. 
Hy vọng sẽ kết được thêm với nhiều bạn mới.


----------



## taikhoans (8 Tháng bảy 2014)

Bên minh dịch 50k/ tờ nek bạn nào có nhu câu liên hệ nhé


----------

